# Hi All



## batclctr (Oct 28, 2007)

Well surfing around today, I came across these forums. I can't beleive I haven't found them before now. Anyway, Happy Halloween to all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Halloween to you as well. Welcome aboard. If you're into Halloween, you'll really like this place. Can't wait to see some of your work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.

So, what are you working on for this year?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Better late than never.

Welcome.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hellooo and Welcome. I hope you like it here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Whether you are stoppingin to say Hi or planning on staying around for a while, you are welcome here anytime!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Yaaaaa! 
Someone else from Nevada.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to this great little place!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome, and Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Halloween to you too.... Glad to have ya!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi batclctr and welcome!*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

